# Reemplazo de integrado A6053M. SK141



## aleixarrufat (Ene 25, 2018)

Hola, buenas tarde, tengo un integrado A6053M. SK141. y no encuentro la referencia en las páginas que suelo comprar. ¿Alguien me podría decir que referencia lo podría substituir?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 25, 2018)

Acá está: http://www.datasheetarchive.com/?q=A6053M
y lo venden en DigiKey por 3 trumps...
Es un controlador de SMPS... parecido al TEA1522, pero este no lo reemplaza directamente...


----------

